# Battery for Hawthorne tank horn



## yooper (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't remember if I already asked this or not, but here it goes. Do any of you know what type of battery I would need to try the horn in my Hawthorne. It look like it could be a tray for one of those big lantern batteries, but I am not sure...

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I think those batteries are still available at Radio Shack among other places. it was called an Eveready #409.
thanx.
Scott


----------



## Gordon (Sep 2, 2006)

*battery*

My 1953 Hawthorne takes a 6 volt lantern battery that runs both the horn and the sealed beam light.


----------



## yooper (Sep 2, 2006)

Gordon said:


> My 1953 Hawthorne takes a 6 volt lantern battery that runs both the horn and the sealed beam light.




Is there a connector that attaches to the leads? Inside the tank of my Hawthorne there is a solid top plate. I imagine the battery just clips into that assembly. Not sure though...:o


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 2, 2006)

would any of you guys actually have the guts to one of those tanks for sale?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2006)

*tank battery*

Here is a photo of the inside of my tank. The positive spring connector on the lantern battery fits into the solid plate and the grounding wire clips onto the other battery connection.
http://www.nemontel.net/~gbradbury/bat.JPG


----------



## yooper (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I tried putting a new battery in the tank, but it still won't work. If I get up the guts I think I will take the horn assembly out and rewire it. Thanks again!


----------

